# So hey



## Shattered Heart (Feb 18, 2008)

My name is Kelcie, but you can call me Shat or Shart if you like =/ You don't need to know my age, but here's a hint -- I'm not old enough to drive. So don't expect anything great from me. I haven't been writing that long.

Basically, I found you all because the site I posted my stories on died. And the fact that I haven't written anything in months is killing me. So I'll probably be off to a rocky start, but I'm hoping you all will help me =]

Writing is my passion and the only way I can escape from my hectic life. I have been going through some tough times lately (err, yesterday) so if I sound dead, I am. Or getting there, at least. 

Anyway, I'm interested to see what you guys are all about and meet some crazy new people. 

-Me


----------



## Nickie (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi there, Kelcie! Let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, and I hope you'll enjoy it here!


Nickie


----------



## Shattered Heart (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Nickie =] I was beginning to think no one would say anything lol It wouldn't be the first time, believe me. I think I sounded a bit rude =/

I think I'll be brave and put up my first story.. -hides- I actually consider myself very terrible and ungifted. I'm willing to learn though. And ready to ignore the laughs. -takes out earplugs-

-Kelcie


----------



## Non Serviam (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi Kelcie, welcome to the site.


----------



## Sam (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi, Kelcie, and welcome to writing forums. Don't worry about getting off to a rocky start - there are none of us here who are perfect, and if they tell you they are, they are either lying, or a published author incognito. 

Sam.


----------



## cowpops (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello dearie.  *old person voice*

I'm pretty young myself, as seen by my age on my profile beside this post here.  I welcome you to this cool forum.  It's already helping me grow, and I've only been a member for a few weeks.  There are some cool people and interesting conversation.

Post a story.    And stay cool.  The Cool People race is dying out.  We can't have that!

cheerio.


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Shattered Heart (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you for the warm welcome everyone =] I think I'll enjoy it here -- it's a much friendlier atmosphere than I'm used to. 

I hate to be a bother, but how would I indent? Every time I try, the whole paragraph moves over instead of just the first line. And it looks extremely sloppy without indenting it. Help?


----------



## rumpole40k (Feb 18, 2008)

Couldn't  tell you.  Every time I indent, the cursor jumps to Post Quick Message.  I just hit space four times.

Rumpole40k


----------



## Shattered Heart (Feb 18, 2008)

Hmm, I just skipped a line inbetween each paragraph =/ 

I posted my first story in the fiction area... I don't think it's so good xD


----------



## Shinn (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey there Kelcie and welcome


----------

